# Ouch! My butt!



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

So I just picked up a new 2015 Roubaix Expert, and couldn't be more thrilled with how much of an upgrade it is from my aluminum Tommaso.

But, after taking it out on its debut for a 60 mile hill climb, I have to say my ass is killing me! 

I've still got the stock Toupe saddle on, which I've heard people love. Is it just a matter of getting my butt used to a new saddle? Or should I go get a sit bones measurement and see if another one matches my butt better?

I was planning to ride again today, but now am thinking I might take the day off...


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Finding a saddle that works long distance takes trying a ton of saddles...and seldom do stock saddles work that well. The Ass-O-Meter (tm) will not tell you that much more than trial and error of a ton of saddles. It could also be fore/aft/tilt adjustment not working.

What works for one guy's/gal's butt may completely fail on yours.


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Marc said:


> Finding a saddle that works long distance takes trying a ton of saddles...and seldom do stock saddles work that well. The Ass-O-Meter (tm) will not tell you that much more than trial and error of a ton of saddles. It could also be fore/aft/tilt adjustment not working.
> 
> What works for one guy's/gal's butt may completely fail on yours.


True. I guess my question is more, Is this a common thing with Specialized saddles, and just give the Toupe more time? Or does it make sense to go back the the shop, get measured up, and see what they recommend?


----------



## dealraker (Sep 1, 2010)

I have several Specialized bikes and use the Toupe on all of them- including hardtail mountain. That said, they may take getting used to---- and sizing/width may be an issue.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I never liked the Toupe and Lordy, I gave it time on a number of occasions. It just ain't for me. I like the Romin much better although its not a perfect saddle either. Rather than ramble on, go to the shop, get measured and get their advice. Plan on testing several over a period of time. If you continue to have issues with harder saddles then consider an SMP Hybrid or Extra (same saddle, different rails). These are a little softer and more forgiving. Available over the internet or Performance.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

I'd double check the seat height is the same on the two bikes. Are your cranks the same length on the two bikes? Other changes in the "fit"?

Then, I'd give it a week or two to break in the new seat before making any drastic changes.


----------



## BvT (Jan 17, 2014)

Replaced the stock Toupe on my Allez pretty quickly. Was never really comfortable on it. LBS recommended a fizik Antares, which was for 30 minutes the best saddle I've ever had but turned into a nightmare right afterwards. Another LBS, another recommendation, time for a Specialized Phenom. Similar experience like the fizik, only around the 45 minute mark. I gave each saddle at least 3 or 4 proper chances to amaze me on a ride, but didn't feel any improvements at all.

Beeing fed up with the recommendations I ordered a Specialized Chicane just because some of the bigger guys (like myself) at OPQS ride it and I absolutely love it. Rides 3 hours and upwards and I don't feel the saddle at all. Not gonna win Paris-Roubaix anytime soon (like Boonen and Terpstra did), but at least we have the saddle in common...

If the bike fit is more or less right, just try some different saddleshapes, at some point u can limit your choices to the things that worked for you and find a proper saddle (cut-out, no cut-out, flat, curved, ...)


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

saddles either will work or not... I don't believe in you need to get used to it. You did 60miles... it's not going to work IMHO..


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Lower the seat slightly. I find 1/4" can make the difference between a comfortable ride and pain.

If you are going to be in pain anyway, get a Brooks.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I have the stock Toupe RBX Expert on 2 bikes and really like it, but as has been posted, everyone is different. Are they still using the RBX Expert or Comp? Try an Avatar. Its a good seat that many people really like.


----------



## salesguy (Sep 8, 2005)

I also have a roubaix expert with the Toupe saddle. Initially I found it to be tough on my ass as well, but rode through it for a few weeks. Then for some reason I thought my old standby, the selle italia SLR would be better so I got one on ebay. What really surprised me was that after switching to that I missed the cutout and was not as comfy as I expected. The other day I switched back and am satisfied.

I will posit that getting the angle of the saddle "just so" is every bit as important as the saddle itself. 

Plenty of good saddles recommended, Fizik are good, the SLR line has always been great for me (maybe the cutout model is worth trying) but I've come to enjoy the Toupe just fine as well. 

It's also worth noting that even different shorts make a big difference in how the saddle (and bike) feels, so much so I even lowered my saddle one day test-riding a new set of shorts with a nice thick chamois. 

This all must sound totally ridiculous to non-bike obsessed people.


----------



## eddiemro (Apr 29, 2009)

If you have never had your sit bones measured then I highly recommend doing so. It seems that the majority of folks will use the standard 143mm. When I got my first road bike around 10 years ago I was going through a bunch of saddles trying to find a comfortable one. I finally went to one of my LBS and they asked if I had ever been measured. Once they measured me they recommended I try a 155mm and that fixed the problem. Good luck.


----------



## dealraker (Sep 1, 2010)

To me saddle softness has absolutely nothing to do with comfort. It is shape!


----------



## ornoth (Oct 9, 2005)

Toupe RBX fine for me. Before that I ran the Spec Avatar, which they discontinued. As others have indicated, consider size as well as model.


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

UPDATE:

So here's the latest--I went in for a fitting, and confirmed the Toupe is the right size (my sit bones put me me right at the low-end for the 143mm). The guy also felt the shape was right for me, but made some adjustments with the height/angle/bars/etc. hoping it would help. (I also wanted to give the Toupe a fair shake with a proper fitting to see if I would adapt to it.)

It's been two weeks now, and I've put it through back-to-back 50 mile hill climbs, and a 60 miler this past weekend. (I've also made sure to rotate through my best shorts). While the saddle felt much better at first (and the fitting definitely helped), by about hour 3 or 4, it's as if I'm riding an oak tree. :cryin: My sit bones just can't take it!

So this week I think I really need to go back in to my LBS and see if I can try out some different saddles.

My question is, with so many saddles out there, any thoughts or recommendations on where to start? (My shop is primarily a Specialized dealer, but I think they carry Fizik as well.) From what I can read online, I was thinking about:

*Romin *(maybe even going a level down, to the "level 2" padding? I assume "level 2" means _more_ padding than level 1?)
*Fiziki Arione VS* (I've heard a few people moved from the Toupe to the Arione with success. I'm thinking that it's similar shape to the Toupe would be good (i.e., flat + cutout), but maybe just different enough to be more comfortable)

Thanks!


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Personally...I didn't like the Toupe. My Tarmac came with the Romin, which I really liked. Last winter I picked up a Romin EVO...which I love. The wide, flat nose of the Romin was a bit much for me after prolonged time in the drops, the EVO has a much more pronounced drop off...which is awesome.


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Typetwelve said:


> Personally...I didn't like the Toupe. My Tarmac came with the Romin, which I really liked. Last winter I picked up a Romin EVO...which I love. The wide, flat nose of the Romin was a bit much for me after prolonged time in the drops, the EVO has a much more pronounced drop off...which is awesome.


Great point--I forgot to mention position.

Riding in the drops is actually where it's the most comfortable (and I have the least issues. Probably because it keeps pressure off my sit bones). It's when I'm riding with my hands on the hoods or the bar, where my sitbones feel like I'm sitting on rocks.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Tranzition said:


> Great point--I forgot to mention position.
> 
> Riding in the drops is actually where it's the most comfortable (and I have the least issues. Probably because it keeps pressure off my sit bones). It's when I'm riding with my hands on the hoods or the bar, where my sitbones feel like I'm sitting on rocks.


You may want to consider trying out the EVO then...bit of a roll up in the back and a roll down in the front (slightly thinner nose tip too). I really didn't like the board flat feel of the Toupe, the Romin had a bit of something to push back on while sitting uphill, the EVO is bit more than the Romin. I just found it to be more comfortable...but its all personal preference is all...


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Typetwelve said:


> You may want to consider trying out the EVO then...bit of a roll up in the back and a roll down in the front (slightly thinner nose tip too). I really didn't like the board flat feel of the Toupe, the Romin had a bit of something to push back on while sitting uphill, the EVO is bit more than the Romin. I just found it to be more comfortable...but its all personal preference is all...


Thanks, I'll definitely check out the Romin EVO. (Hopefully my shop will have one in stock.)

I like the _idea_ of having a flat saddle like the Toupe, since it's easy to slide back and forth if i need to change my riding position, but I'm also the type of guy who can't sit on bleachers for an extended period of time without my sitbones getting sore. So if the Evo "cups" my sitbones into a more comfortable position, I'm all for it. (The fact that the Romin Evo Expert also has "level 2" padding also makes me hope it will be better.)

The toupe just makes me feel like my butt is riding on two railroad spikes.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I like the Romin Evo a lot. I'm a big guy and it comes in 168mm which is great for me. The Ass O Meter said 155 but I like a little wider. I like a wide flat saddle with a cutout.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Happy with my Romin Evo, but I got measured first. Good shorts help too.


----------



## digibud (Oct 26, 2010)

*other opinions mean nothing*

A good fitting, adjusting nose up/down is worth trying but other people's experience with this or that saddle means nothing to you. During a Retul fitting I found that a 1degree change was repeatably noticeable to me. Down 1deg = bad. Raise the nose 1deg and I was happy so play with saddle height and nose tilt very carefully then keep trying a variety of saddles.


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

Tranzition said:


> So I just picked up a new 2015 Roubaix Expert, and couldn't be more thrilled with how much of an upgrade it is from my aluminum Tommaso.
> 
> But, after taking it out on its debut for a 60 mile hill climb, I have to say my ass is killing me!
> 
> ...


It's most likely not the saddle. People are able ride more saddles and saddle shapes than is given credit to. The basic design of a saddle still remains very much the same. People get a sore behind and immediately blame the saddle that they need a new one.
Fit however, plays a very important role in this. Then I would say there is the question of conditioning. If you wish to recover my advice is to go out again with your broken behind and see what happens. You will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## wattiez (Dec 17, 2011)

I've tried the Phenom (not enough cut out), Toupe (didn't agree, especially in the drops), Romin (wide nose rubbed my thigh) and have finally landed on a Romin Evo and after 600k I'm sold


----------



## claywalk (May 7, 2011)

I had a Toupe with the piercing plastic points on it from a few years ago and switched to the Prologo seats. Love them. can't imagine riding anything else at this point - but it's all subjective & i know that!


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Mar 14, 2009)

I've had several Toupe saddles and they have worked out well for me. The Selle Italia SLR/Flite work great for me too. I switched over to a Phenom for my MTB and really like it. Less worried about trashing it on the trail. WTB saddles and my ass don't get along at all.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Horze said:


> It's most likely not the saddle. People are able ride more saddles and saddle shapes than is given credit to. The basic design of a saddle still remains very much the same. People get a sore behind and immediately blame the saddle that they need a new one.
> Fit however, plays a very important role in this. Then I would say there is the question of conditioning. If you wish to recover my advice is to go out again with your broken behind and see what happens. You will be pleasantly surprised.


It very well can be the saddle. Yes, fit and riding position are important, but getting the right saddle is also very much important. My Roubaix came with a 143 mm Toupe. It didn't work. I tried about 6 other saddles. I even tried my beloved WTB mountain bike saddle. I suspect that didn't work because of the different riding positions on a road bike vs. mountain bike. I finally settled on a 130 mm Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow. I knew I had hit the bullseye within 5 minutes on the bike. Unfortunately Selle Italia no longer makes this saddle. I found one about 6 months ago that I grabbed. I'm not sure if the change in width made the difference or if it was just the right shape, etc. If I needed a new saddle, the first one I would try is the Selle Italia SLR Flow at 131 mm. It looks like it is the closest one to the Flite Gel Flow I now have.


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

Some saddles change shape by moulding to your own shape. Of-course there are subtle differences between saddles, I say subtle, especially when starting out with a new saddle. But the essential shape of a saddle remains the same. Saddles which alter their shape over time to suit the rider are the ones to choose. On the market today there are huge ranges of saddles, all with slightly varying shapes and totally fixed in their shapes. Use a saddle long enough and there is a definite mating of the saddle with the user.


----------

